# Safe Cleaning



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Mom bought some green works natural dilutable cleaner by Clorox. It says it contains alkyl polyglucosides, ethanol and lauramine oxide. It says it contains no phosphorus or bleach. Do you guys think this should be fairly safe to use. Any tips on bird safe cleaning? I also found these products http://www.methodhome.com/ They are supposed to be natural what do you think?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Not so sure. I stay away from Clorox products because I always think of harsh fumes and/or bleach. 
It may be green but the fumes are still there. I know some cars here fuel up on ethanol and it still stinks. 
I use rubbing alchool in places like the bathroom, etc. And vinegar for some other things.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

there is actually a cleaning solution out now that is pet friendly and bird safe. I'll see if i can dig it up.

Edit : here you go 
http://www.pinksolution.ca/
I seen this advertised on a few breeders sites. I'm sure there are others as well. Like aly said, Can't go wrong with vinegar & water


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link  I guess it is a step up from mr clean. I do want even safer though. I guess I may have to order something online.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would use your nose to decide if it's safe, if it's still got that chemically smell then it's probably not good to use around birds.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a easy homemade recipe that i have tried many times:
1 clean empty spray bottle
3 cups of hot water
3 tbsp baking soda
2 tsp of liquid grapefruit seed extract(you will find this one at most vitamin,health food shops)
The seed extract is completely safe for birds it also contains natural enzymes that act as a disinfectant to kill bacteria and helps break down organic materials (smells nice too:yes: )


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the cleaning recipe Bone Head  I do have some of that gse with organo extract


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i just saw a commerical for this new cleaner, the other day and it said it is made of natrual ingridents like oranges, and flowers and such 

I haven't seen it on the shelf at the store yet though


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That sounds good  I think cleaning product companies should be fighting for who can make some bird safe cleaning products widely available, they don't know how much money they are missing out on :wacko:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is very true, we should all go in a business together, to make the bird world a safer place! :lol:


----------

